

Alliteration Analyzer (guess how long it took to create? answer in comments) - jawns
http://alliteration.pressbin.com

======
jawns
The project took me only about four hours of actual work. (Although it borrows
a fair amount of CSS from an existing design, and uses about 15 percent
recycled code snippets from other projects.)

If you're curious about the code, read "How my Alliteration Analyzer works":

[http://coding.pressbin.com/99/How-my-Alliteration-
Analyzer-w...](http://coding.pressbin.com/99/How-my-Alliteration-Analyzer-
works/)

